# 5-14 Pompano



## SupremeHair (Mar 8, 2014)

Was 4th vehicle in line when gates opened at Ft. Pickens Thursday with a buddy already there in campground. We waded out to a great looking sand bar close to a cut and immediatly started hooking up with ladyfish... which isn't a bad thing unless you're targeting Pomps. It started off cloudy but the surf was nice with only the occasional rouge wave to jump.

Wasn't till the sun came out around 11:00am and BAM first Pomp hit. I put it on the stringer and hooked up on next cast but it looked a little short. My friend John hooked up within 2 minutes to add to our stringer. Nothing after that for the next hour so made it an early day and called the wife to pick up fresh lemon for grilled Pompano.


----------



## mrl0004 (May 7, 2015)

You're killing me. Nice work. I'm hoping I can catch just one in a couple of weeks.


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

AWESOME!!! Another fine job!


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

Nice! Maybe the weather will cooperate next week and I'll be able to grab a few on the fly.


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

You're an animal Chuck! Good job bud :thumbsup:


----------



## SupremeHair (Mar 8, 2014)

Chris V said:


> You're an animal Chuck! Good job bud :thumbsup:


Thanks Chris. Let's get together and fish soon!


----------

